
Microsoft Debuts a Windows Rival to Raspberry Pi - nreece
http://mashable.com/2014/07/29/windows-raspberry-pi/
======
coreymgilmore
To say this is a rival is a bit overstated. It costs $299 versus the Pi's $35.
Sure, it has more features (1GB RAM, QC CPU, etc.) but the price tag
immediately puts it in another class.

~~~
georgemcbay
Yup, not only is it in another class, but there are at least two classes
between them (eg. the $~50-~100 boards like the BeagleBone Black or the exynos
4xxx series up through the $~100-~200 range of the imx6 and exynos 5xxx), etc.

But to be fair to Microsoft, the purpose of this board isn't really anything
like the purpose of the Pi, so comparing the two is really just flawed to
begin with. It should really be compared to boards like tge Arndale (
[http://www.arndaleboard.org/](http://www.arndaleboard.org/) ) and in that
context the price is actually quite reasonable even if you value the the
Windows image license at $0.

------
valarauca1
8.3x more expensive then the PI. Sure its several of orders of magnitude more
power then the Pi's weak ARMv6 chip, but jeeze... Also the fact that it ships
with secure boot (which can be disabled easily-ish[1]).

Also they suggest kernel debugging over USB, is this common? I know the Linux
Kernel's debug and boot messages are normally dump out a serial port (or can
be).

[1]
[http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/windows/hardware/dn745910%...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/windows/hardware/dn745910%28v=vs.85%29.aspx)

------
turingbook
Actually it is Intel's child, and can use to develop hardware and drivers for
Windows and Android.

